

Ask HN: good webapp's terms of service templates? - zalew

While startups registered as an entity obviously get their legal work done as it should be, I was wondering what to do about ToS/pp when launching side projects, weekend projects. I'm speaking about the most basic ToS that even a small app should have.<p>google sent me to this http://www.bennadel.com/coldfusion/privacy-policy-generator.htm , seems ok? Any alternatives are also welcome.<p>second thing:<p>--<p>(from the generator)<p>8. Governing Law<p>Any claim relating to xxxxxxx's web site shall be governed by the laws of the State of yyyyyyyyy without regard to its conflict of law provisions.<p>--<p>if I'm from outside US, I replace the 'state' with 'country', and it'll be ok, yes?
======
zalew
clickable [http://www.bennadel.com/coldfusion/privacy-policy-
generator....](http://www.bennadel.com/coldfusion/privacy-policy-
generator.htm)

